# Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai








Mit freundlicher Erlaubnis des LAV Sachsen-Anhalt zum veröffentlichen im Wortlaut bei uns.

Quelle:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php?id=168

*Gemeinsame Stellungnahme des Landesfischereiverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt e.V., des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. und des VDSF-Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.  zur geplanten Landes-Verordnung hinsichtlich der Fischerei und Angelfischerei in NATURA 2000-Gebieten​*
Der Landesfischereiverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. vertritt mit seinen beiden anerkannten Naturschutzverbänden, dem Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. sowie dem VDSF-Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V., die Interessen von 45.000 Fischern und Anglern  unseres Bundeslandes.

Fischerei und Angelfischerei haben auch hier eine jahrhundertealte Tradition, die es gilt, für die Zukunft zu erhalten.
Seit dem Vorliegen des Beschlusses der Landesregierung vom 29.07.2014 zur Schaffung einer rechtsverbindlichen Verordnung zur Unterschutzstellung der noch nicht nationalrechtlich gesicherten NATURA 2000-Gebiete ist die Öffentlichkeit zur Beteiligung an diesem Verfahren aufgefordert. Dies soll hiermit seitens der Fischer und Angler Sachsen-Anhalts getan werden.

Grundsätzlich fühlen sich die Fischer und Angler unseres Bundeslandes aus ureigenstem Interesse dem Schutz der Natur, insbesondere dem Erhalt und der Verbesserung von Lebensraumtypen, von Tier- und Pflanzenarten verpflichtet. Dies geschieht beim Fischer an jedem Arbeitstag und bei den Anglern in steter ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit in Tausenden von freiwilligen Arbeitsstunden unter Einsatz erheblicher finanzieller Mittel z.B. für den Fischbesatz, die Wiederansiedlung verschwundener Arten, Schaffung von Laichhabitaten in strukturarmen Fließgewässern, die Müllbeseitigung usw.

Dabei müssen sowohl Angler als auch Fischer schon jetzt umfangreiche Gesetze, Verordnungen, Richtlinien in Form von zeitlichen und örtlichen Nutzungseinschränkungen, Betretungsverboten, Ruhezonen für Brut und Aufzucht von Vögeln und anderen Tierarten sowie ganzjährige Fangverbote, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße für eine Reihe von Fischarten beachten und einhalten.

Im Entwurf der neuen Landesverordnung für die NATURA 2000-Gebiete findet sich unter Ziffer 1 die grundsätzliche Feststellung, dass „die Ausübung der ordnungsgemäßen, natur- und landschaftsverträglichen Angelfischerei entsprechend der bisherigen rechtmäßigen Nutzung“ sowie „der ordnungsgemäßen und der natur- und landschaftsverträglichen Berufsfischerei und Aquakultur, sofern sie dem Schutzzweck nicht zuwiderläuft oder zu einer Verschlechterung der Erhaltungszustände der im Schutzzweck angeführten LRT und Arten führen“ von den Allgemeinen Schutzbestimmungen freigestellt sind. 
Im weiteren Textteil sollen jedoch die Aktivitäten von Fischern und Anglern in diesen Gebieten weiter eingeschränkt bzw. gänzlich verboten werden. Im Einzelnen betrifft das folgende Passagen bzw. Ziffern des Entwurfs:


(2) In NATURA 2000-Gebieten allgemein

1.a) Angel- und Berufsfischerei nur in zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung der VO bestehenden Pacht- und Eigentumsgewässern


Das Fischereirecht ist dem Eigentumsrecht gleichgestellt. Änderungen der Pachtsituation bzw. Eigentümerwechsel betroffener und zukünftig neu entstehender Gewässer dürfen deren zukünftige Nutzung für Berufs- und Angelfischerei nicht ausschließen. Die Formulierung „nur in zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung der VO …“ lässt den Schluss zu, dass Gewässer nach Auslaufen des Pachtvertrages zukünftig nicht mehr verpachtet werden sollen und können. Hier sollte daher eine Formulierung gewählt werden, die zum Ausdruck bringt, dass auch zukünftig diese Gewässer gepachtet werden können, um das Fischereiausübungsrecht sicher zu stellen.  
Ein Verbot der Angel- und Berufsfischerei würde faktisch eine Enteignung darstellen und entbehrt jeglicher rechtlicher Grundlage.   
Die Befahrung mit motorgetriebenen Wasserfahrzeugen muss ebenfalls unter diesen Aspekten gewährleistet bleiben.  

1. Angelfischerei

b) bis d) kein Zerstören/Befahren von Ufer, Röhrichten, Gelegen, Röhrichten, Schilf, 
             Schwimmblattpflanzen etc.  
Diese Prinzipien sind bereits im Fischereigesetz und im Naturschutzgesetz des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt eindeutig geregelt und müssen hier nicht nochmals geregelt werden, sind somit entbehrlich und sollten gestrichen werden.

    f) und g) kein Einbringen von Abfällen, kein Lärm etc. 
Diese beiden Punkte sind einerseits ebenfalls a.a.O. gesetzlich geregelt und überhaupt nicht fischerei- bzw. anglerspezifisch, sind somit entbehrlich und sollten gestrichen werden.

    h) kein vorrätiges Anfüttern von Fischen
Sowohl Fischereiordnung (§ 15) als auch die Gewässerordnungen der anerkannten Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Angler haben hierzu strikte Regelungen, die einzuhalten sind. Sie müssen nicht nochmals geregelt werden, sind somit entbehrlich und sollten gestrichen werden.
Bei den Berufsfischern ist dieser Passus hinfällig, da derartige Methoden nicht der guten fachlichen Praxis der Fischerei entsprechen.

    i) Boots- und Angelstege
Auch hierzu sind entsprechende Gesetze und Verordnungen bereits erlassen worden. Angelstege dürfen zur Herstellung der Rechtssicherheit prinzipiell nicht vorbehaltlich genehmigt werden. Die Regelungen zu Stegen müssen nicht nochmals aufgeführt werden und sind somit entbehrlich und sollten gestrichen werden.
Wir verweisen vorsorglich ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass bereits bestehende Boots- und Angelstege zur Gewährleistung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht regelmäßig instandgesetzt bzw. erneuert werden müssen. Dieser Verkehrssicherungspflicht müssen wir auch zukünftig nachkommen.   

2.    Berufsfischerei 
Die Nutzung motorgetriebener Wasserfahrzeuge ist für die Berufsfischerei in allen Schutzgebieten sicher zu stellen. Ein Verbot der Nutzung motorgetriebener Wasserfahrzeuge für diese Arbeiten würde einem Berufsverbot gleichkommen. Für die ordentliche Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer ist es zwingend zum Transport von Reusen, Stellnetzen etc. erforderlich, diese Ausrüstung auch über größere Strecken auf dem Wasserweg zu transportieren, was mit einem Boot ohne Motorisierung nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist. 
Generell muss auf den Bundeswasserstraßen und deren Nebengewässern genau wie für die Berufsschifffahrt die Motorbootnutzung für Fischer erlaubt bleiben. Die modernen 4-Takt-Motoren verursachen außerdem nur eine sehr geringe Lärmbelästigung.

(3) Zusätzlich geplante Regelungen in SPA
    1.   Angelfischerei

    1. a) Angelfischerei nicht im Umkreis von 50 m um erkennbare Ansammlungen von Wasser- und Watvögeln

Auf Grund der von Natur aus relativ großen und hinreichend geprüften Fluchtdistanz der allgemein scheuen Wasser- und Watvögel erscheint diese Regelung unnötig.

        b) Befahrensregelung

Laut ministerieller Regelung dürfen Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Angler) auch Wege mit dem Schild „Landwirtschaftlicher und forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei“ befahren.
Außerdem gibt es Regelungen für die - räumlich und zeitlich begrenzte - Beantragung von Befahrensgenehmigungen. Diese Regelungen zum Befahren der Wege durch Fischereiausübungsberechtigte sollte zwingend festgeschrieben werden.

       f) Anlegen von Schneisen

Das Freihalten der Bereiche um Boots- und Angelstege ist für deren Nutzung unumgänglich. Dasselbe trifft für bereits vorhandene Nutzungsbereiche zu.

       g) gemeinschaftliche Fischereiveranstaltungen

Ein völliges Verbot von Veranstaltungen der organisierten Angler in der Zeit vom 01.03. bis zum 30.06 d. J. geht an den Hegeverpflichtungen, die die Anglerverbände (§§ 41, 42 FischG) vertraglich eingegangen sind, total vorbei. Gerade in dieser aktionsreichen Zeit müssen diverse Aufgaben der Hege und Pflege der gepachteten bzw. in Eigentum befindlichen Gewässer erfüllt werden. Diese können in Beräumungsaktionen, Fischbesatz- und Stegerhaltungsmaßnahmen sowie Hegefischen zur Entnahme überzähliger Weißfische bestehen. Eine Begrenzung der Teilnehmerzahlen an Veranstaltungen außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes kann entfallen, da außer bei Hegeveranstaltungen eher individuelles Angeln  zu erwarten ist.

2.  Berufsfischerei

a)    Zugnetzfischerei als eine - wie eingangs gesagt „ordnungsgemäße, natur- und landschaftsverträgliche“ - klassische Methode der Berufsfischerei soll hier eingeschränkt werden. Zwischen 01.04. und 30.09. soll sie ganz unterbleiben und danach auf 4x/Monat begrenzt werden. Auf Grund von Hochwassersituationen kann sich der Zeitraum für die Durchführung der Zugnetzfischerei sogar noch weiter verkürzen. Diese geplanten Einschränkungen würden einen erheblichen Eingriff in die berufliche Aktivität der Fischer darstellen und können so nicht akzeptiert werden.

b)    Die Begrenzung der Dauer der Reusenkontrolle in o.g. Gebieten widerspricht sowohl der guten fachlichen Praxis der Gewässerbewirtschaftung als auch tierschutzrechtlichen Aspekten. Außerdem bestehen immense Gefahren durch Vandalismus, Fischdiebstahl, Havarie der Reusen etc.


(4) Zusätzlich geplante Regelungen in FFH-Gebieten

1.    Verbot der Elektrofischerei bei Fischern (Erlaubnisvorbehalt) und Anglern

Bereits im Fischereigesetz des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist die Elektrofischerei geregelt (§ 37). Danach muss sich auch die Handhabung der E-Fischerei in diesen Schutzgebieten richten. Ausnahmeregelungen durch die obere Fischereibehörde sind hier für die Angel- und die  Berufsfischerei eindeutig geregelt. So sind z.B. für Kontrollbefischungen aus wissenschaftlichen Gründen, bei geplanten Umbaumaßnahmen an/in Gewässern, Rettung geschützter Arten bei Elementarereignissen oder aus Gründen der Probenahme im Rahmen der EU-WRRL oder anderer Verordnungen und Richtlinien E-Befischungen dieser Gewässer notwendig. Dafür müssen zwingend Ausnahmeregelungen möglich bleiben.  


Weitere Schutzbestimmungen

1.    Angelfischerei  

2.    auf den ersten 400 m eines jeden Elbkilometers beidseitig kein Betreten der Ufer, kein Anlanden, kein Zelten, kein offenes Feuer sowie kein Baden in der Zeit vom 15. April bis 31. Juli (nur für bestimmte SPA)

Solch eine zeitlich angedachte Einschränkung der Angelfischerei auf 40% eines jeden Elbkilometers ist abzulehnen. Bereits durch Schonzeiten bestimmter Fischarten wie zum Beispiel der Raubfische wird der Angeldruck erheblich herabgesetzt. Auch in dieser Zeit erfolgen Reinigungsarbeiten an der Elbe um Müll zu beseitigen. Mit solch einer Einschränkung wird hier das allgemeine Nutzungsrecht (Gemeingebrauch) ausgehebelt. Dagegen erheben wir entschieden Einspruch.

3.    keine Besatzmaßnahmen in Standgewässern

Hier widerspricht sich die geplante Landesverordnung selbst. Unter (2) 1. e) wird gefordert, dass „ein Besatz ausschließlich mit gebietsheimischen und nicht gentechnisch veränderten Fischarten sowie Besatz in Fließgewässern ausschließlich entsprechend der charakteristischen Fischfauna“ zu erfolgen hat.  
Des Weiteren geht dieser Passus an den realen Gegebenheiten völlig vorbei. Im Fischereigesetz des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt ist unter § 41 Hege eindeutig geklärt, was zur Erhaltung und zum Aufbau eines artenreichen, gesunden, ausgeglichenen und naturnahen Fischbestandes in einem Gewässer getan werden muss. Dazu zählen insbesondere Besatzmaßnahmen mit einheimischen Fischarten nach Naturereignissen (Hochwasser, Dammbrüche, Ausstickung, Ausfrieren etc.). In § 42 wird im Rahmen des Hegeplanes unter Punkt 2 der Fischbesatz als notwendige Maßnahme definiert.
Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass der Karpfen eine heimische Fischart ist.

Die geplanten räumlichen und zeitlichen Begrenzungen des Bootfahrens und des Angelns in Schutzzonen werden vom uns genauestens geprüft und - wenn notwendig – abgelehnt.


4.    kein Fischen im Umkreis von 30 m um Biberbaue und erkennbare Höhlungen im Böschungsbereich

Zur Problematik Biber ist in jüngster Zeit eine Reihe von Veröffentlichungen erschienen, die die rasant steigenden Konfliktpotenziale der Aktivitäten des Bibers belegen. Auf Grund der rasch wachsenden Gesamtpopulation ist ein weiteres Ausbreiten der Art zu erwarten. Es ist nicht einzusehen, warum Angel- und Berufsfischerei dieser unregulierten Expansion des Bibers ausweichen sollten.
Des Weiteren kann nicht hingenommen werden, jeglicher Höhlung im Böschungsbereich, egal welchen Ursprungs, auszuweichen. Dies würde streckenweise einem totalen Nutzungsverbot gleichkommen und wird daher strikt abgelehnt.     

2.    Berufsfischerei

1.    keine Besatzmaßnahmen in Standgewässern (Erlaubnisvorbehalt)

Hier gilt analog der Angelfischerei, dass auf Besatzmaßnahmen für den Erhalt einer gesunden, artenreichen und ausgeglichenen Fischpopulation sowie für die zukünftige Bewirtschaftung dieser Gewässer nicht verzichtet werden kann.   

*FAZIT*

*Insgesamt gesehen erscheint uns der Entwurf dieser Landesverordnung für die Nutzung durch die Angel- und Berufsfischerei von Verboten und Einschränkungen überfrachtet und in Teilen unnötig, da diese in anderen Gesetzen, Verordnungen und Richtlinien des Landes bereits eindeutig geregelt sind.  
Des Weiteren kritisieren wir das völlige Fehlen unserer Zuarbeit der letzten Jahre. Auf Grund der seit 2012 bestehenden guten Zusammenarbeit mit den zuständigen Behörden hätten wir erwartet, dass unsere Vorschläge in diesen Entwurf Eingang gefunden hätten.
Wir vermissen Regelungen für die Nutzung der angrenzenden Gebiete durch die Landwirtschaft für Ackerbau und Viehzucht, einschließlich Festlegungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Ausbringen von Dünger und Pestiziden, die bei Niederschlag in das Gewässer eingetragen werden. Auch die Binnenschifffahrt wird weitgehend von Restriktionen verschont. Einzig die Angel- und Berufsfischerei soll umfassend eingeschränkt bzw. vollkommen verboten werden. Naturschutz funktioniert allerdings nur mit und nicht gegen den Menschen.
Es ist nachweislich der Fall, dass Berufsfischer und Angler der Verbände sowohl in den  Tausenden von Arbeitsstunden an und in den Gewässern des Landes Sachsen – Anhalt als auch durch den Einsatz enormer finanzieller Mittel zum Erhalt der Natur und zur Förderung der Flora und Fauna in erheblichem Maße beigetragen haben und das natürlich weiterhin tun werden.
Wir kennen durch die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer auch deren Zustand unter der Wasseroberfläche. 
Laut Bundesamt für Naturschutz stehen „FFH-, Vogelschutz- und  Wasserrahmenrichtlinie … einer nachhaltigen fischereilichen Nutzung der geschützten Binnengewässer … grundsätzlich nicht entgegen“. Das muss auch für diese Landes-Verordnung gelten.
*

-------------------------------------------​
*Aktualisierung 18.04. 2017*

Absolut lesenswert dazu auch erneut der Rheinische Fischereiverband (die machen mir langsam Angst, so wie die Richtung Angler und Angeln gehen langsam):
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1544&cHash=7e384990faada70706b7367bba3f5764

_Wie würden die meisten der jetzt unter Schutz zu stellenden Gebiete ohne uns Angler aussehen? Wer hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten unentgeltlich für die Gewässer eingesetzt? Wer hat Wiederansiedlungsprojekte durchgeführt? Wer hat die Gewässer und die Uferstreifen unentgeltlich gereinigt? NABU, BUND und wie die Naturschutzverbände alle heißen?

*NEIN, wir Angler waren das!*_

-------------------------------------------​
_Ganz schlimm wird es, wenn die entsprechenden Ministerien sogenannte "Fake-News" verbreiten, indem von "wenigen Kormoranen" oder aber, "die Verbotsvorgaben kommen aus der EU" die Rede ist. Um es ganz klar zu sagen:

*Die EU fordert in den Vorgaben (FFH, Natura 2000 etc.) keine Angelverbote!*_


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Dass auch hier, wie in Niedersachsen auch, der DAFV wieder pennt und gor nix macht, dürfte nicht viele überraschen und sei hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber angemerkt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

*Aktualisierung 18.04. 2017*

Absolut lesenswert dazu auch erneut der Rheinische Fischereiverband (die machen mir langsam Angst, so wie die Richtung Angler und Angeln gehen langsam):
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1544&cHash=7e384990faada70706b7367bba3f5764

_Wie würden die meisten der jetzt unter Schutz zu stellenden Gebiete ohne uns Angler aussehen? Wer hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten unentgeltlich für die Gewässer eingesetzt? Wer hat Wiederansiedlungsprojekte durchgeführt? Wer hat die Gewässer und die Uferstreifen unentgeltlich gereinigt? NABU, BUND und wie die Naturschutzverbände alle heißen?

*NEIN, wir Angler waren das!*_

-------------------------------------------​
_Ganz schlimm wird es, wenn die entsprechenden Ministerien sogenannte "Fake-News" verbreiten, indem von "wenigen Kormoranen" oder aber, "die Verbotsvorgaben kommen aus der EU" die Rede ist. Um es ganz klar zu sagen:

*Die EU fordert in den Vorgaben (FFH, Natura 2000 etc.) keine Angelverbote!*_


----------



## Kami One (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Sehr schöne Stellungnahme vom LAV S-A. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass dieser vehemente Einspruch Gehör findet und nicht übergebügelt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Hoffentlich hilfts - weil das ist schon ne Liste des Grauens, was sich die politisierenden Bürokrateutonen in Sachen Anhalt da ausgemauschelt haben:
>Zeitweilige Vollsperrung von 40% der Elbe in Natura2000-Gebieten
>“Kein vorrätiges Anfüttern von Fischen”
>Kein Angeln im Umkreis von 50 m um erkennbare Ansammlungen von Wasser- und Watvögeln
>Völliges Verbot von Veranstaltungen der organisierten Angler in der Zeit vom 01.03. bis zum 30.06 d. J.
>Keine Besatzmaßnahmen in Standgewässern
>Kein Angeln im Umkreis von 30 m um Biberbaue und erkennbare Höhlungen im Böschungsbereich
u.v.m......

Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass Vögel, Otter, Biber etc, ja nicht nur trotz, sondern teilweise wegen der Angler da sind, welche ja bisher die Gewässer pflegten.
Die jetzt aussperren zu wollen:
Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Aha, nun geht es also auch im Inland los bzw. weiter mit dem Aussperr-Terror... die D-weite "Horrorkarte" schlägt zu...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

In Niedersachsen ja eh schon, und es braucht keiner zu glauben, dass andere Länder da verschont werden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Logo, warum auch... die "Horrorkarte" bzw. deren Farbmarkierungen sprechen für sich... aber ich glaube, dass die allgemein (leider) noch ziemlich unbekannt ist...

Es sollte IMO schleunigst jeder mal nachgucken, ob die von ihm beangelten Gewässer auch davon betroffen sein könnten... und zwar ganz egal, wo in D...

Weiß nur leider den genauen Link zu dem Ding gerade nicht auswendig, hatte den damals dooferweise nicht gespeichert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Und nur der Vollständigheit halber:
Wer hat immer (schon lange!!) gewarnt??

danke..............


----------



## Ladi74 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

#6#6#6 
Ist v.a. so formuliert, dass nicht nur Normalsterbliche , sondern auch die Schreibtischtäter ihr Behördendeutsch verstehen.
Mal gucken, was Frau Dahlbert draus macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> Ist v.a. so formuliert, dass nicht nur Normalsterbliche , sondern auch die Schreibtischtäter ihr Behördendeutsch verstehen.
> Mal gucken, was Frau Dahlbert draus macht.


Hoffentlich nützts was...

Die ganzen Behörden und Ministerien sind zumindest bei uns (Baden-Württemberg) komplett mit NABU- und BUND-Leuten durchseucht (Beispiel: Ex- B-W NABU GF Baumann ist jetzt Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium).

Wie das in S-A aussieht, obs da auch schon so schlimm oder erst auf dem Weg ist, weiss ich nicht.

Aber habt ihr in S-A nicht auch schon ne grüne Ministerin?

Die Grünen sind ja nur der parlamentarische Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, da werden die -  egal wie lange sie mitregieren - auch schon dafür sorgen, das Behörden und Ministerien am Ende NABU- und BUND-verseucht zurück gelassen werden..

Wenn da die Verbände jetzt keine Pflöcke einhauen, wirds übel ausgehen, wage ich zu vermuten...


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Logo, warum auch... die "Horrorkarte" bzw. deren Farbmarkierungen sprechen für sich... aber ich glaube, dass die allgemein (leider) noch ziemlich unbekannt ist...
> Es sollte IMO schleunigst jeder mal nachgucken, ob die von ihm beangelten Gewässer auch davon betroffen sein könnten... und zwar ganz egal, wo in D...
> *Weiß nur leider den genauen Link zu dem Ding gerade nicht auswendig, hatte den damals dooferweise nicht gespeichert.*



Bitteschön ! 

http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...?centerY=5505679.465?scale=5000000?layers=515


----------



## ayron (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*



> 2.    auf den ersten 400 m eines jeden Elbkilometers  beidseitig kein Betreten der Ufer, kein Anlanden, kein Zelten, kein  offenes Feuer sowie kein Baden in der Zeit vom 15. April bis 31. Juli  (nur für bestimmte SPA)



Das ist ja mal ne verrückte Idee! M.m. völlig sinnfrei und unpraktikabel. Sowohl für Mensch und Tier....

Schön, dass der Verbotswahn immer früher und umfassender aufgedeckt wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Gut, dass es nicht nur die Schnarchnasenverbände, die naturschützende nund anglerfeindlichen Bodensatzlandesverbände im Rest-DAFV gibt, sondern auch ein paar wenige wie hier den LAV S-A, die tatsächlich was für Angler und Angeln machen und aufdecken.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

@ Schlödder:

Herrlichst, vielen Dank! 

Wie gesagt: 

Schaut da einfach mal drauf und guckt nach, ob Eure Gewässer irgendwo in den entsprechend markierten Bereichen liegen.

Falls ja, hat es sich da in absehbarer Zeit u. U. ausgeangelt...

Ich spreche mir persönlich bekannte Angler allesamt auf diese Karte an und weise sie darauf hin, was da potenziell blüht 

--> es ist erschreckend, wie wenig Leute offenbar bislang von deren Existenz wissen.

Und sobald die da mal draufgeguckt haben, finden die das Ganze überhaupt nicht feierlich.

Eventuell vielleicht bereits bzw. "nur", weil ihr seit Jahren geliebtes Urlaubs-Angelrevier dann auf einmal wegfallen könnte etc.

Das spricht also gleichermaßen organisierte, nicht organisierte und reine Gelegenheits- bzw. Urlaubsangler an.

_____________________________________________________________________

Insofern:

Verbreitet diese Karte so weit, wie ihr nur könnt - und erklärt den Leuten, was das für sie bedeuten kann. Egal, ob zu Hause oder im D-Angelurlaub.

Und dass die Politik bereits aktiv an der Umsetzung arbeitet = dass das nicht erst in 70 Jahren angedacht ist (also nix mit "nach mir die Sintflut")

---> das hat auch bei relativen bis starken Ignoranten meiner Erfahrung nach dann doch eine sehr starke Schockwirkung.

Weil sie dann merken, dass auch sie sehr oft betroffen sein könnten - und nicht nur irgendwelche anderen, die irgendwo anders wohnen bzw. angeln.

Und weist auch die Besitzer von Angelläden usw. darauf hin - in der Hoffnung, dass die das dann auch direkt an ihre Kunden weitergeben.

Denn ein Angelladen hat auch kein Interesse daran, plötzlich inmitten einer Verbotszone zu liegen und dann evtl. keine Kunden mehr zu haben

--> auch viele Ladenbesitzer haben noch nie etwas von dieser Karte gehört.

Somit gilt es IMO, dem Ding innerhalb der Anglerschaft eine möglichst große Reichweite zu verpassen.

Denn viele Leute äußern schlichtweg keinen Protest dagegen, weil ihnen die Karte einfach nicht bekannt ist.

Aber wenn auf einmal, dann geben die das oft auch sehr gerne persönlich an ihre eigenen Bekannten bzw. Kunden weiter.

Denn da hört der (Angel-) Spaß einfach buchstäblich komplett auf.

Was Spinnfischer, Karpfenangler, Stipper etc. sowie Verwerter und Releaser gleichsam ziemlich stark erschreckt.

Und was dann zumindest in diesem Punkt eine Einigkeit innerhalb der zerstrittenen Anglerschaft erzeugt

--> dem besten Besserangler wird da auf einmal klar, dass auch er u. U. einfach mal pauschal abgeschafft wird. 

Denn da geht es dann ausnahmslos JEDEM Angler an den Kragen - einfach nur, weil er überhaupt angelt (und ganz egal wie).

Und das BUNDESWEIT.

Durch die Verbreitung der Karte und direkte Kompakt-Aufklärung kann IMO jeder Einzelne aktiv etwas gegen dieses Horror-Szenario tun. Quasi das Bewusstsein dafür durch Weitergabe schärfen.

Insbesondere in Internetzeiten, in denen sich vormals nie gekannte Reichweiten in kürzester Zeit erzeugen lassen.

Das muss IMO allerschnellstens sowie bundesweit zu einem ganz großen und weit verbreiteten Thema innerhalb der Anglerschaft werden - weil es IMO fürs Angeln noch weitaus gefährlicher als jedwede Pöter-Aktionen usw. ist.

Denn da tickt die Uhr bereits. Insofern sollte das z. B. auch die Angler-Printpresse regelmäßig warnend ansprechen - das ist weitaus wichtiger als der 987986-te Wunderköder"test".


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

@ Hirsch'n

Kiekste mal auf der rechten Seite, da steht unter Aktuelles* " Steckbriefe der Natura 2000 Gebiete".* 
 Anklicken und da kann jeder sich mal sein Ländle raussuchen und kieken was da so auf ihn zukommt wenn's denn so kommt.|uhoh:

https://www.bfn.de/0316_natura2000.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

wers nu noch nicht begreift...........


----------



## Elbdrache (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

"Hohe Anglerzahlen können die Uferlebensräume beeinträchtigen. In Natura  2000-Gebieten kann deshalb fallweise eine Zugangsbeschränkung  erforderlich sein, zumal die Uferstrukturen für die ökologische  Funktionsfähigkeit der Gewässer von Bedeutung sind. Das mit dem  Friedfischangeln verbundene Anfüttern kann in kleinen, oligotrophen  Gewässern zur Eutrophierung beitragen, so dass im Einzelfall Vorgaben  hinsichtlich der erlaubten Anfüttermenge oder ein Verbot des Anfütterns  erforderlich sein können."
BfN: https://www.bfn.de/0316_fischerei-natura2000.html

Lassen wir mal die erste Aussage außer Acht, die ich persönlich so nicht bestätigen kann - ich sehe deutlich mehr Grillende, Badende etc. an meinem Elbabschnitt, die ein wirkliches Müllproblem hervorrufen - und konzentrieren uns auf die zweite: Ist die Elbe ein Kleingewässer, in dem das Anfüttern zu einer Eutrophierung führt? Könnte man das mal Die Grünen fragen? Finde den Widerspruch irgendwie seltsam - schließlich soll es ja ein Anfütterverbot geben.


----------



## Laichzeit (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Wenn man da jedes Betretungsverbot beschildern würde, dann sieht die Natur bald so aus wie eine Straßenkreuzung in Berlin.
Schade, dass bei "Lebensraumfragmentierung" niemand and den Lebensraum des Menschen denkt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schade, dass bei "Lebensraumfragmentierung" niemand and den Lebensraum des Menschen denkt...


Sarkasmus an
Die Ökomanen der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND; WWF, Greenpeace etc tun das ja:
Menschen raus aus der Natur, rein ins Ghetto - Freigang einmal im Monat gegen Gebühr (für die begleitendens Spendensammler) wird am Ende stehen ..
Sarkasmus aus..


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*



> wers nu noch nicht begreift...........


Zu begreifen ist das wie gesagt recht schnell und einfach - da fällt der Groschen meiner Erfahrung nach dann ziemlich schnell nach ein paar kurzen Erklärungen.

Nur wissen eben die Allerwenigsten leider bislang überhaupt was davon.

Einfach mal Angler im Bekanntenkreis auf "FFH" und "Natura 2000" ansprechen

--> die Antwort wird in sehr vielen Fällen "Hä? Was soll das denn sein?" lauten.

Und genau das muss sich IMO allerschnellstens ändern, da ist ganz dringend weitreichende und regelmäßige Aufklärung angebracht.

Wenn das nur ab und zu mal irgendwo als Meldung kommt, nimmt das die Masse nicht wirklich zur Kenntnis

--> das sollte allgemein deutlich stärker bzw. häufiger thematisiert werden. Denn die Masse neigt ohnehin nicht dazu, sich über solcherlei Dinge in Eigenleistung zu informieren.

Wenn man sie aber mobilisieren will, muss dafür ein Bewusstsein geschaffen werden. Und dafür besteht nur ne Chance, wenn auch der Allerletzte mit der Nase drauf gestoßen wird.

Man stelle sich vor: Bundesweite und lautstarke Anglerdemos auch gegen diese Geschichte

--> mit Betonung auf "man stelle sich vor"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Presse geht auch los:
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/havelberg/planungen-angler-mit-elbe-naturschutzgebiet-unzufrieden


----------



## Ladi74 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

@Thomas
Jetzt bin ich wieder online!
Ja, die Dahlbert ist ne Grüne!
Ich kann mich noch an ihren Antrittsartikel in der Verbandszeitung erinnern. Sinngemäß: Angler sind Naturschützer, wichtige Partner usw... und sie freut sich auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand den Artikel.

Auf alle Fälle hat sie sich schon mit den Bauern kräftig in der Wolle. Da gings glaube auch um die Nutzung von Flächen, die kräftig reglementiert werden soll. Mit Kees de Vries(MdB) und Olaf Feuerborn(Landesbauernpräsident) haben die Grünen und Co engagierte und streitbare Gegner.

So, jetzt muss ich mal ein bissel arbeiten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Danke für Rückmeldung!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Es geht weiter:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *
> 
> ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Flymen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Unterschriftenaktion des LAV LSA schon bekannt ist, deshalb hier der Link und Aufruf an alle LSA-ler, sich zu beteiligen und ihren Verein darauf hinzuweisen:

Aufruf zur Unterschriftenaktion gegen ein Angelverbote an der Elbe


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Danke Dir - dazu mach ich nachher nen Extra Aufruf!!

SUPER!!!!!


----------



## Flymen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Gerne - ich habe gerade mit meinem Verein telefoniert (ASV Neustädter See). Bei uns wird auf der kommenden Mitgliederversammlung am Samstag gesammelt. In den Angelgeschäften hier in MD sollten die Listen wohl auch ausliegen. Ich bin morgen im Anglerpiont und nehme da vorsichtshalber eine ausgedruckt mit hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327234


----------



## Flymen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Einschränkungen für Angler durch Natura2000 - Auch Sachsen-Anhalt wehrt sich*

Danke!!! Sehr gut!!! Super!!!


----------

